# Another Craigslist Ad!



## moreo (Mar 11, 2014)

Saw this, Probably one of the worst roof repairs I have seen and using the wrong type of shingles. 

http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/lbg/4461619803.html


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

moreo said:


> Saw this, Probably one of the worst roof repairs I have seen and using the wrong type of shingles.
> 
> http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/lbg/4461619803.html


Looks like my competition has moved into your state too.. Damn things are starting to look good for the future of this industry.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah Ive just about had it with presevation i gave up over 200 lawns because i couldnt get my license fast enough now some guy does it with a push mower & no license.They dont care who does it they just want it done


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tilex for mold and mildew, lol.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*lol*

nothing in his pics where right not even the window boarding 4 bolts and 2 2x4s and he had some mity fine lawn equipment and the roof patches we wont even go there lmao


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not only are the pictures terrible did any one notice the pay? 

" compensation: first 10 jobs will be paid upon completion for the first two weeks then weekly salary based on your performance from 400$ to 600$ a week"

Wow really you pay me a whopping $400-600 a week to run myself and vehicle ragged. No thanks I could just work for SG.–


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> Wow really you pay me a whopping $400-600 a week to run myself and vehicle ragged. No thanks I could just work for SG.–


 boy isn't that the truth.....

:laughing::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

So I tried to respond. He didn't email me back. I want to know who this is and help them out. Not only are they doing fine work they are treating subs as employees. I know a few people in Illinois that could really help this guy.

We once did some roof repair before we had a license and they came down on me pretty hard. Since then I have become friendly with a few of those guys. I was all set to send an email but the guy won't reply.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> So I tried to respond. He didn't email me back.


Wait your turn like the rest of us.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> Not only are the pictures terrible did any one notice the pay?
> 
> " compensation: first 10 jobs will be paid upon completion for the first two weeks then weekly salary based on your performance from 400$ to 600$ a week"
> 
> Wow really you pay me a whopping $400-600 a week to run myself and vehicle ragged. No thanks I could just work for SG.–


Factory jobs and/or chain store positions in the northeast have similar pay with benefits, lol


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

makes me wanna move out of Illinois..

well that and the -52 winters


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> makes me wanna move out of Illinois..
> 
> well that and the -52 winters


We still work there but I wouldn't want to live there ever again!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Il below I70 should file bankruptcy, get a restraining order against Chicago and merge with any of the lower surrounding states. God help that wasteland.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Il below I70 should file bankruptcy, get a restraining order against Chicago and merge with any of the lower surrounding states. God help that wasteland.


Pretty much everything south of Champaign Honestly.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Ah Ive just about had it with presevation i gave up over 200 lawns because i couldnt get my license fast enough now some guy does it with a push mower & no license.They dont care who does it they just want it done


I told FAs I was going to double end the deal and I would fertilize when I mowed. I sent them a picture of about 80 goats chomping away on a yard. CSR said he just about pissed himself laughing.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Pretty much everything south of Champaign Honestly.


 
I guess Ill keep to myself that Im up North of Chicago....:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We put some crews up in motels around Chicago several years ago and worked for about 6 weeks for a national who begged us for this "favor". I hope that was the last lesson in preservation I have to pay for.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> I guess Ill keep to myself that Im up North of Chicago....:whistling2:


I grew up around Mattoon, Effingham we farmed so we did ok. We still service the state from Champaign South. There are some properties down there but it's not unusual for my guy to drive an hour and a half between grass cuts or even for a single grass cut.


----------

